

Great Pacific garbage patch - diziet
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Pacific_garbage_patch

======
hackaflocka
I've been reading about this for a few years... Never seen a pic of the
garbage patch... Given all the cheap digital photography equipment around, it
does make me wonder.

